# snap on



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

So my neighbor calld me up last night and said he's got something for me , so i went over there and he gave me some of he's Snap On tools for free, its not alot but its something.My first Snap on tools ever i mostly have Craftsman tools from sears but im already in love with snap on








snap on f830 ratchet and a old snap on flat head screwdriver










_Modified by wolfy19 at 9:29 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: snap on (wolfy19)*

He prolly saw you wrenching, cursing & perhaps bleeding in the driveway... 
Craftsman ratchets will break, skip & sometimes even explode








End result; you will get hurt, bleed & be scared for life. 
Your neighbor is a good man.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: snap on (vwpieces)*

He is a good man, i know my craftman ratchets allways break and yes my knuckles where bleeding from that sharp transmission case








Hir are some better pictures


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: snap on (wolfy19)*

so i got some more snap on stuff from my neighbor last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: snap on (wolfy19)*

you owe him an oil change
and he could find More tools
wish full thinking


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: snap on (skip57)*

i know i have alot to make up to him


----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

MMM snappy's they are a bit out of my price range, for now. Once I start going to school (A&P) I hear there is like a 50% discount on them. So that would make them affordable, well better priced. You owe your neighbor like by cutting his grass a few times.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (motorbreath1800)*

I recommend not buying any tools until you actually start working at a shop. New mechanics waste a TON of money buying things you don't really need because of those deals.


----------



## Joeshmoe (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

buy tools as you need them, when ever im on the snapon truck im always tempted to rack up my tab


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Joeshmoe)*

no more snap on truck for me


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: snap on (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_He prolly saw you wrenching, cursing & perhaps bleeding in the driveway... 
Craftsman ratchets will break, skip & sometimes even explode








*End result; you will get hurt, bleed & be scared for life. * 
Your neighbor is a good man. 
 
That is what makes it worth it. Having a great story for every scar. I have this huge scar from my pants lighting on fire this one time while i was welding...








Personally, I like ace hardware. They are cheap for me and WHEN I break them they get warrentied the same day. I just got worried when I broke my 1/4 and 3/8 drive in the same day. So i just had my 3/8 replaced so they wouldn't ask questions(4 foot bar on the end of it







) Then i went home and broke it again. Dam axle nut


----------



## vvdubg60 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: snap on (jefswat)*

why dont you just use a 1/2" breaker bar common sense .....bigger stronger and more leverage save you some time keep goin back and forth going to pick up warrantied tools


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: snap on (vvdubg60)*

I make a list of all the tools I borrow at work and if I borrow them twice I make line next to the tool on the list then if I borrow it a third time I check it and put it on a list to buy,
I buy only the tools that need to be from snap-on from snap-on (eg. any kind of allen drive, torx, 3/8 rachet ect.) sockets are good in any american brand, wrenches I go middle of the road (S*K) use your discresition don't spend all your money on tools. Yard sales/fleamarkets are awsome ways to get tools usualy old but none the less effective.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

ebay is the best cheap way to get snap on, cornwell or matco stuff....lots of places closed and alot of people are selling off what they have ...cheap


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Kijiji/craigs list is also amazing for tool deal, i saw a 20 draw snap on box will all the tools and hobbest would need for 3000 cnd, mechanic getting out of the bus. lots of other deals too. I wish my neibours where that nice. lol ya the snap on truck of dreams, what evr you do don't look at the catalogue you'll start having wet dreams


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

you will soon crave nothing but good tools from now on, snapon, matco, MAC tools, im not saying craftsman is a bad tool company, and in fact they come in handy sometimes being so close but they do leave alot to be desired


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

of course, lol there the best for beater tools, lol is it OCD when you put mats in your tool box to stop scratches and polisher your tools?m LoL


----------



## Buckly (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

I love talking about tools. I buy mostly Snap on. full time tech, gota have smooth working tools.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

very tru, i have a snap on ratchet that is almost 30 years old and the only thing i've done with it is replace the inner gears, works like new, lol well beter than masercraft new at least. some of the new snap on tools are nutz, they keep getting bigger/smaller and better


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

ya snap on can not be beaten. but its got so bad i had to stop going to the truck.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol i know how you feel, almost hurts to go in there and not get anything :s


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

im going on the truck on friday


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol gonna take a good stack of bills with you


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

i just need a new plier set and i might get that Dual 80 technology ratchet, i let you guys know


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_is it OCD when you put mats in your tool box to stop scratches and polisher your tools?m LoL 

Nope.
My entire roller cab at the hanger and at home is fully shadowed. At work its required to see if anythings missing at a glance, and keeps things easier to reach. I could grab any tool in my box down to the exact size and not be wrong even if i wasnt looking. Faster mechanics make better money as long as it doesnt take away from the quality of work. enough said.
People with drawers full of sockets and wrenches just in a big pile scare me. Most people who work from their box understand why good tools are worth it and why taking care of them is just as important. Others who dont understand why i have a 3 inch 72 tooth 1/4 drive ratchet that cost $50 for example, take much longer to do a job as well.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Asphalt Art)*

I try to stay away from Snap-on as much as possible, they're great tools, but they're not twice or three times the price great like they think they are. Their air tools are the best, but I see no need to pay $200 for a screwdriver set or a socket set. I've been using craftsman sockets for over 2 years and never broke one.
I do have the snap-on semi deep swivel impacts that I use on my 3/8 though. For my 1/2" sockets I use Harbor Freight impact sockets on my new Snap-on air gun (which is like 1200 ft lbs or whatever) and never broken one. I also have 2 or 3 friends that work on garbage trucks and use the harbor freight impact sockets no problem.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

i will take an ingersoll rand air tool over a snap on anyday


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (nickg)*

I use Snap-On tools at work everyday (that aren't owned by me), but I own all Craftsman stuff (my toolbox isn't at work), and I *used* to think I needed all Snap-On/Matco/MAC stuff, but I realized: it's a waste. Seriously, I mean for rachets, yeah, spend the money, but for sockets, pliars, screwdrivers, etc, I really don't see a difference, especially considering the prices. Snap-On's warranty sucks now too, as they inspect the broken tool and only fix the one part that's broken. Say you break the tip of a screwdriver. They will still reuse your old handle. Matco on the other hand just replaces the whole tool for you. I'm not sure about MAC though.
And X2 on IR over Snap-On (or really anything else for that matter, really) when it comes to impact.


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

Gents,
All I can tell you is, you get what you pay for. Buy cheap and you'll eventually pay the price in one way or another.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (rangerfan)*

Snap On http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
And X2 on IR over Snap-On (or really anything else for that matter, really) when it comes to impact.

All I can say is that I know for a 100% fact snapon airtools are more powerful. When I worked at the dealer my best friend had a brand new IR that wouldn't break the B5 Passat axle bolts loose sometimes. I have had to loan out my Snap-on 1/2" numerous times to IR owners to break this bolt loose. I used to have to borrow my team leader's gun to break these loose, but now that I own my own shop I can't afford to have a bolt I can't get out. I don't think I've ever gotten my gun stuck on anything before.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

If I could only buy one type of tool from Snap-on, it would be their flare nut wrenches. Worth every dollar in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_If I could only buy one type of tool from Snap-on, it would be their flare nut wrenches. Worth every dollar in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only flare nut wrenches that don't round out the bolts. I hate my craftsman flare wrenchs.


----------



## The Critic (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

I own three Snap-On Dual 80 ratchets and they are the best ratchets that I've ever used. The FLF80 is my "go to" ratchet for everything. It's a fine tooth and has a long enough handle for most tasks.
But I agree with the others that not everything from Snap-On is worth the money. Some items (e.g. serp belt tensioner tool) are better from other brands.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_Snap On http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Dam, right that's how a tool box should look


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only flare nut wrenches that don't round out the bolts. I hate my craftsman flare wrenchs.

True story. Just got my this today. http://image.snapon.com/intern...1.pdf 
Now for a full wrap.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*








Did someone say snap on? Here's my little collection. Its all paid for! I started buying snap on tools young. I wouldn't have done it any different.












































_Modified by dumped_gti at 9:43 AM 9-20-2009_


----------



## dietzl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (dumped_gti)*

STOP THE PORN ! 
OH the excitement ,I want some .


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (nickg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickg* »_i will take an ingersoll rand air tool over a snap on anyday
Amen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I try to stay away from Snap-on as much as possible, they're great tools, but they're not twice or three times the price great like they think they are. Their air tools are the best, but I see no need to pay $200 for a screwdriver set or a socket set. I've been using craftsman sockets for over 2 years and never broke one.
I do have the snap-on semi deep swivel impacts that I use on my 3/8 though. For my 1/2" sockets I use Harbor Freight impact sockets on my new Snap-on air gun (which is like 1200 ft lbs or whatever) and never broken one. I also have 2 or 3 friends that work on garbage trucks and use the harbor freight impact sockets no problem.

Agree 100%
Snap-on is nice and I have never bought any tools from them. I do have a lot that my grandfather gave me. I buy a lot of Craftsman as well as a lot of tools from Harbor Freight.
I have broke very FEW tools. As long as you are not using a socket as a breaker (which it is not designed to do) then most people will not break a tool (use the right tool for the right job). 
I will buy the cheaper tools and save my money for mods. If/when I break the tool I will buy another with the money I saved or have exchange it on warranty.
If you are a professional mechanic it might be worth it to buy Snap-on tools as you need them because you might actually wear a tool out, but the average Joe wrenching in his garage/driveway will probably never wear a tool out unless they are using it improperly.
BTW, I have a Craftsman impact gun that works great. I paid right around $100 for it on sale. It is almost a complete clone to Ingersoll Rand. Put them side by side and they look identical. Why? Because IR built it for Craftsman.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_
BTW, I have a Craftsman impact gun that works great. I paid right around $100 for it on sale. It is almost a complete clone to Ingersoll Rand. Put them side by side and they look identical. Why? Because IR built it for Craftsman.









Same with MAC Tools. Snap-On's Blue Point didn't last very long.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*

cant wait for the snap on Christmas gifts


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

The newer snap-on guns are nice. Why? IR's patent expired a few years ago








I love to go to swap meets and pawn shops. You can buy snap-on for harbour freight prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (nick526)*

I buy alot of tools on ebay... it usually 40-50% off


----------

